# Either gonna have Tuner?



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I know we dont have all the info on the new Xbox and PS4 but I am wondering if there has been any info on if either will have a tuner. I would sign up to buy either one if they did. i have a projector and could really use a tuner.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Highly unlikely.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I was curious and did a lot of searching for ps4 as well as for Microsoft one but wasn't able to find anything stating anything close to having a tuner. One blog, did have a hope that Microsoft one would have it but that was that - a hope.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy it would be a nice DVR. It would be nice to not have a separate cable box, dvr and instead just have one unit for games, movies, TV, and DVR.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with orion, considering that Sony, Nintendo, and Microsoft are all trying to put the full entertainment experience all in one, a tuner would be a logical to add. The only drawback is that as each component feature is added, more equipment costs will be seen which will increase the price of the units. 

We shall see what the end results look like..


----------

